# April 2015, Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Time for your April pictures! 2 submissions per member, taken this month.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

The return of robins, Northern flickers & bunnies means the start of the "stalking" season


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2015/04/so-mean.html

_ Planted (placed chukar - a smallish game bird) birds in the field for mostly young Vizslas in the Northern California Vizsla Club "Fun Field Days" event last Saturday morning.
One of the pups found a planted chukar and pounced. Before he could grab the bird, it flew and landed on Tiffany's tailgate. Tiffany was my fellow bird planter for the morning. 

Her poor dog was stuck in its crate and could only look longingly.
So mean of that bird. After a few laughs and a few quick pictures with my cell phone, we sent the temptress of a bird back into the air.
Great time watching Vizslas of all ages, but mostly pups, come across game birds for the first time. This is what they were born to do._

Pictures from our event a three years ago.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/vizsla-fun-field-day-2012.html

Poor dog.


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh RBD, that's just torture! ;D Poor pup.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for getting comp done for this month einspanner,,,been a busy last few weeks for me with new pup and going away in the caravan


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's getting her nose pushed out,,,another pic of Elvis from our weekend away just gone


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Was able to snap a quick one of the boy before he was off after a chipmunk.
He didn't get him but im sure there was some extra chipmunk poop all the way up the tree. haha


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

The forest is wonderful..and it smells GOOD!
Happy ,serious ,almost 1 year old,Leo


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Trev - that is 1 PROUD PUP - trainers can spend years 2 have a pup stack & point like that - hope it was not a mouse - LOL


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you
I have put lots of work in with him.
Now holding him like that on a bird is a different story haha, it was a chipmunk.
He is very birdy though.
I will have to take a video some day, when he is on point his whole body shakes waiting for me to release him.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

This was at lunch time today.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Ripley (and my husband) enjoying the new family toy


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

After a long day...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Chloe loves to find a stick during our hikes and wants me to throw it repeatedly. Bailey sees no interest in such nonsense. He sent over two dozen wild turkeys into the air a few minutes after this picture was taken.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Elvis living up to his name and showing us his "scowl",,Ruby just looking as regal as ever


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess this thread is as good a place as any for the baby announcement. Meet Gracie's baby sister, Olive(!).


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Olive you are beautiful!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on puppy #2!!!!!


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar cuddled up asleep on his favorite cushion and the boys busy (?) at work!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout working on "stay" after dinner. It's true, she has a hard life.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

MINE!! Ball catching is serious business


----------

